# Is growling during play ever OK/harmless?



## sweetsmudge (Oct 24, 2014)

I keep reading that play-fighting is always quiet, without meowing, hissing, or growling. 

Until today, my newly-integrated cats played without any vocal sounds (it's been 4 full days). All of a sudden, today, the 5-month-old (Smokey) started meow-wow-wow-ing during what I thought was play-fighting. She growled once, too. They like to play in and around one of those triangle scratchers, so she was inside the scratcher when she growled, and my other cat (Smudge) stepped away and plopped down on the floor, non-menacingly.

There were at least 3 instances of meowing during play, all from Smokey (she only growled that one time, though). Smudge occasionally hisses at her during the day, but not during play or fighting. It seems to happen when she wants to be alone.

Are they just figuring things out, because it's still so new? They seemed to be getting along SO well until this. They were EXTRA active today compared to the other days.

Should I intervene with the kitten meows during play?


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I tend to think the 4-5 days now is still new to both of them. Keep making sure there is always a positive thing happening when the other is around. Use interactive toys, treats, praise, etc while they are always together. You don't want any cat to think the other is unfriendly and begin to associate negative associations from the other, that would not be a good thing. Always supervise when both cats are together, otherwise they may get into a spat while you're gone and have no clue what happened while you were out.

Meows from my understanding is for YOU, cats don't communicate to other felines with meows, so If Smokey is meowing, she wants _your_ attention. Perhaps she's had enough interaction with Smudge, or she wants you to play with her? Try doing different things to see what she wants.

Good luck!


----------



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm by no means an expert on the subject, but I have two cats that hiss and growl sometimes, too.

My three cats get along great - they snuggle, they play, they clean each other, etc. Never had a serious fight happen. But, every once and awhile one of my girls (usually the senior) will hiss or growl a bit. This has happened at various times, during play, cleaning time, when she was just sitting around, etc. 

It's almost always directed towards our male cat, Robin, who thinks it's his job to go and snuggle up to everyone. As soon as he sees one of our other cats he'll run up and bump sides with them affectionately. He'll even follow them around and rub up against them, so it's no surprise that the two girls get a bit frustrated with his behavior sometimes. lol.

It's all harmless, though. So I think that as long as your kitties are like mine and don't have any major fights, draw blood, etc. then it's fine. Cats also take awhile to get used to each other. (for us it has always taken at least a few months for them to become fully adjusted) so that's definitely a bit factor.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I would ignore it and not think twice about it. Any scraps will be worked out and any disagreements will be smoothed over in time.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Neelix is a growler. He growls at *EVERYTHING*. 

Playing with his brothers...growling.
Playing by himself with a toy.... growling.
Scratching at the scratching post .... growling.
A loud truck drives by, run to the window to look and ....growl.
Hear thunder/fireworks/car backfire/door slam downstairs.... growl.

The only time he doesn't growl when he's eating. 

The only time I intervene is if I hear screaming, and even then it's discretionary. I'll investigate and if someone is being a drama king ( ie "Mom, Neelix touched me!!") then I walk away. If someone is being harassed and is yelling about it then EVERYONE gets yelled at.  I like my quiet.


----------



## sweetsmudge (Oct 24, 2014)

I took a few videos and will figure out how to link to them later on today. Smokey growls when holding toys, too. In the videos, she's making a lot of noise, yet she stays in place, on her back, with the cutest expression! Smudge looks confused by all the noise!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

sweetsmudge said:


> I keep reading that play-fighting is always quiet, without meowing, hissing, or growling.


 Not in my house. :shock: Ever.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Amongst our nine are twins - same litter - identical apart from sex. They are ALWAYS play fighting - although we have had them for at least 18 months (adopted as half grown so older than that) - for them, this is normal.


----------



## sweetsmudge (Oct 24, 2014)

OK, here are a few videos. What do you think?

http://youtu.be/EyBNUUsYEU8

http://youtu.be/0tQnHNz2V5A

http://youtu.be/EsWPbqcHcpQ

http://youtu.be/-TyPuwtP9oM


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Ok, when mine get mad at each other... (which inevitably happens after some rough play)... it sounds more like this;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXQXxvvLynI

ETA: THe fight that starts @ 4:22 is spot on for how my boys sound when they FIGHT. The whippy tail even looks like MowMow when he's after Book for a pounding.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

A growl is a sign that things are about to go to the next level, and it's time for mom to intervene.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Not necessarily. It could just be boisterous play.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I tried to edit and messed up. take 2.

A growl is always a sign of trouble, but these growls sound playful, sweetsmudge. Be alert if you hear a LOW growl, which is more serious. Most cats reserve their serious growl for dogs, strange humans, or anyone that seems a threat. 

Robin made that sound once at a golden retriever...


----------



## sweetsmudge (Oct 24, 2014)

bluemilk said:


> A growl is always a sign of trouble, but these growls sound playful, sweetsmudge. Be alert if you hear a LOW growl, which is more serious. Most cats reserve their serious growl for dogs, strange humans, or anyone that seems a threat.


Thank you! I don't love the sounds, but it is reassuring that Smudge generally steps away during those growling times. I also witnessed a grooming session today -- Smudge was cleaning Smokey's head/face/ears/neck for several minutes. That's a good sign, right?

My gut sense says they are just playing, but I'm completely new to this. I worry that they'll turn on a dime and suddenly hate each other.


----------



## sweetsmudge (Oct 24, 2014)

MowMow said:


> Ok, when mine get mad at each other... (which inevitably happens after some rough play)... it sounds more like this;
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXQXxvvLynI
> 
> ETA: THe fight that starts @ 4:22 is spot on for how my boys sound when they FIGHT. The whippy tail even looks like MowMow when he's after Book for a pounding.


Oh wow! Those fights sound/look terrible! Smudge/Smokey's are definitely not nearly that intense or scary. Smudge seems to know she's much bigger and stays calmer.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Mine don't growl, but I sometimes hear a yelp or squeak if one gets too rough.
Any time I've seen cats really fighting, it's usually gone beyond growling to screaming. Ears flat against the head, pupils dilated to almost the full eye, fur puffed out, tail huge. A deep low growl with flattened ears is probably a good sign that it's time to break things up.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

sweetsmudge said:


> OK, here are a few videos. What do you think?
> 
> http://youtu.be/EyBNUUsYEU8
> 
> ...


Play fighting. My two look like this when they're going at it.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

Wow, your black and white kitty looks just like my girl, Ammy.

Also, that's definitely play-fighting.


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

MowMow, you just stand by and watch? You make no attempt to break it up? Do you have a deal with the vet you can drop by and pick up antibiotics for the abscesses?


----------



## ArtNJ (May 18, 2011)

KsKatt said:


> MowMow, you just stand by and watch? You make no attempt to break it up? Do you have a deal with the vet you can drop by and pick up antibiotics for the abscesses?


Wow, yeah, I've had to pay for surgical treatment of abscesses from my own cat's fighting in the past, and I'm right there with you KsKatt, I would NEVER let my cat's fight like this (MowMow's cats) with each other. I mean, MowMow is a long time vet, knows whats what, but AFAIK, for most cats, a fight like that video is one step away from a bite, abscess, a big vet bill and a very unhappy kitty wearing the cone of shame. 

I gather that its kind of rare for two cats in the same house to actually bite each other, but it definitely does happen, and the build up sounds and looks exactly like that video.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

None of my cats have ever had to visit the vet for a bite or scratch.

Not once in all this time has anyone ever broken skin except for the occasional nose scratch and when their nails are kept properly trimmed, that doesn't happen either. 

I've learned that stepping in just makes it a bigger issue and the fight lasts longer. I let them work it out and then it's over. They are co grooming, snoozing together, and friendly buddies in a few hours. If I step in, the instigator will continue to stalk the other cat until they can start up the fight again.

As long as no one is getting hurt, I'm happy to let them work it out among themselves. THe two that fight both know that if they are losing running to me is an instant way to end the fight. Both have run to me on occasion and the other cat backs off immediately.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

*aren't kept properly trimmed.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow, Krissy! Sounds like there's never a dull moment!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Just to clarify ... the video i posted was *NOT* of my cats. I said that SOUNDED like my cats.

Also, there are plenty of dull moments. I don't live in a cage fighting arena. Occasionally they get snarky and start pounding each other. Sometimes it's daily... sometimes it doesn't happen for months.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Note to self: Get cages for the bratz.......charge admission......


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

I think growling could just be boisterous play. We used to have a female Maine **** that would grab a string in her mouth and we would grab the other end. When we pulled on it she would growl like nobody's business. It was a game, and she loved it. She was actually a very sweet and docile cat when we weren't playing.


----------



## sweetsmudge (Oct 24, 2014)

After several days of this, I really do believe it's PLAYING! And that Smokey is just LOUD. Now, when I go look at them when I hear the meowing, they both freeze and look so guilty!!! Then Smokey goes back for more.

She has places she can go if she wants to get away, but she has yet to do that.

I think they are having SO much fun together. I don't know if I'll ever be comfortable with the noise, so I'll keep checking... but they groom each other, sleep together, and are so polite with each other when not play-fighting. They're a happy pair.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Like my twins..... Baz, on the other hand, growls ineffectually every time he manages to steal food!


----------

